# Don't hug me, I'm scarred.



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

Make sure your sound is up, headphones are best. Pay close attention.


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2015)

What in the sweet fuck??!!

M.


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2015)

I kept waiting for the last video to become a round of Cards Against Humanity, but no such luck.


----------



## RackMaster (May 26, 2015)

I need more drugs to understand wtf just happened...


----------



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

Muppet said:


> What in the sweet fuck??!!
> 
> M.


Did you not get the underlying message?


----------



## x SF med (May 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> Did you not get the underlying message?



I got , the world is full of commie socio-fascist libtards who want somebody to take care of them.


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> Did you not get the underlying message?



Um. Negative. I was just confused. Lol. But then again, I was coming off night work and lying down. 

M.


----------



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Um. Negative. I was just confused. Lol. But then again, I was coming off night work and lying down.
> 
> M.


My only suggestion is this- put on headphones, get your face really close to the screen, and watch them all 7 times each.


----------



## RackMaster (May 26, 2015)

Bottom line, @Etype needs to take his medication as directed next time.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> I got , the world is full of commie socio-fascist libtards who want somebody to take care of them.




Says it all for me.


----------



## Totentanz (May 26, 2015)

Etype said:


> Did you not get the underlying message?


Acid is a hell of a drug???


----------



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Bottom line, @Etype needs to take his medication as directed next time.


No chance!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 26, 2015)

Well hell.  I was staring at this thread, wondering "do I dare?" when one of my 12 year olds walked by and said, "Hey!  Don't hug me!". 
"You know of this?" I asked?
"One of my friends was telling me about it, can we watch one?"

I think, what's the harm.  We watch the first two, we get thru the 2nd one about "time" and he's holding my hand tighter than he ever has, saying "you know I'm not going to sleep tonight".  To remedy this I find about 4 of the most inappropriate Saturday Night Live clips I can find on YouTube, just to make him laugh.

That is some fucked up shit -


----------



## AWP (May 26, 2015)

Etype: a better babysitter than Gemma Teller but not as good as Ceresei Lannister.


----------



## Etype (May 26, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Etype: a better babysitter than Gemma Teller but not as good as Ceresei Lannister.


In addition to babysitting, I have three kids of my own.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 27, 2015)

Sounds like someone got a visit from the Ambien walrus again


----------



## Dame (May 27, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well hell.  I was staring at this thread, wondering "do I dare?" when one of my 12 year olds walked by and said, "Hey!  Don't hug me!".
> "You know of this?" I asked?
> "One of my friends was telling me about it, can we watch one?"
> 
> ...


You have multiple 12 year olds? That's scary enough.


----------



## AWP (May 27, 2015)

Etype said:


> In addition to babysitting, I have three kids of my own.



I'm fresh out of sarcasm. You win.


----------



## x SF med (May 27, 2015)

Etype said:


> In addition to babysitting, I have three kids of my own.



There are ways  to remedy that.... 1. don't babysit 2. get fixed and you stop at 3 of your own.


----------



## Trev (Jun 4, 2015)

The second one is catchy.


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Etype bro, youre strong as fuck. Great looking (NH), all of that. 

But this is the single weirdest collection of videos on a site obsessed with dick jokes and hating people. 

Well done.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll let Mastodon give you there take on puppets:


----------

